# Aufbau Supurb BO20



## dirtsurfer (27. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen

Die Nutzungsdauer des 16er Ramones neigt sich dem Ende zu...
Eigentlich war ich nur auf Gabelsuche für einen anderen Rahmen, aber dann ist mir auf Ebay das Supurb Set Gabel + Rahmen über den Weg gelaufen, und ich habe beschlossen, dass dies wohl die vernünftigere Basis ist.





Budget spielt bei mir immer eine Rolle, sonst würde ich jetzt einfach ein paar schöne Teile bestellen, und das Ding aufbauen, aber das entspricht irgendwie nicht meinem Naturell. Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht. Ich sehe die Prioräteten in etwa so (mit Vorbehalt):
Funktion, Gewicht, Preis, Design.

Laufräder werden selbst aufgebaut, Kurbeln höchstwahrscheinlich selbst gekürzt, der Rest dürfte weitgehend zusammenschrauben sein.

Anregungen, Kritik - immer erwünscht. Grundsatzdiskussionen (zum Glück hat das ding keine Canti Sockel) lieber nicht.


----------



## dirtsurfer (27. Februar 2020)

Beginnen wir mit dem LRS:

Einen LRS mit vernünftig breiten Felgen zu finden hat sich als schwierig herausgestellt. Ich hatte noch eine schöne HR Nabe, und über Traildevils auch noch eine VR-Nabe (leider ein paar Gramm zu schwer, aber ev. hat die Achse noch Potential) gefunden.
Die Naben sind aus Mavic CrossRoc und CrossRide LRS. 24 Loch... 24 Loch felgen 20" habe ich käuflich keine gefunden, oder zumindest nicht mit Maulweite über 20mm.

48 Loch BMX Felgen mit 25mm Maulweite habe ich auf Ebay für kleines Geld als NOS gefunden.
Nächste Herausforderung waren die Straight Pull Speichen in Kurz.
Hier hatte ich das Glück, dass ich einen Hozan Speichengewinde-Roller ausleihen konnte.

Die Felge hat 2mm Offset, wenn man jedes Zweite Loch verwendet. Jedes andere zweite Loch wurde ausgebohrt, was aber nur ca. 20g gebracht hat.
Das ist das Resultat (leider ist das Ventilloch am falschen Ort - hatte die Felge zuerst verkehrt, und dann die Speichen um eins versetzt ;( ):





@Chris_DH - Du wolltest mitlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (27. Februar 2020)

Erstens kommt es anders, und zweitens als man denkt...
Meinen Ursprungs XTR-Plan habe ich zugunsten eines Sram Mixes verworfen. Die XTR Kurbel war kein schöner kürzungskandidat, dafür hat es eine Sram Rival in PF30 gegeben, mit BSA30 Innenlager.

Partsliste:

Rahmen / Gabel: Supurb BO20 Set
Bremse: Avid Elixir 7
Bremsscheiben: Chinesisch 160mm (Ashima-Like)
Schalthebel: x0, 10-Fach
Schaltwerk: x9, Short Cage 10-Fach
Kassette: PC1050 11-36
Kette: Shimano Ultegra
Kurbel: Sram Rival, gekürzt (die Aktuell verbaute ist von einem anderen Projekt, habe aber eine, die ich noch kürzen muss.
Tretlager: ZTTO BSA 30
Kettenblatt: Aliexpress VXF Direct Mount 30t
Vorbau: Aiexpress
Lenker: 3TTT Alu, leichter als dein Carbonlenker.
Steuersatz: ZTTO Z44
Griffe: Cube
Sattel: EC90 Carbon
Sattelstütze: Alte GT Oem, wird noch getauscht.
Reifen: Rocket Ron 20x2.25
Nabe HR: Mavic Crossroc
Nabe VR: Macic Crossmax
Speichen: DT Comp Straight Pull selber gekürzt
Speichennippel: DT Prolock Alu
Felgen: BMX Felge, 48 Loch, jedes zweite ausgebohrt.
Pedale: Werden noch getauscht, jetzt die Billigen HT Components Kinderpedale, nachher die hochwertigen.


----------



## nikkfuchs (27. Februar 2020)

Cooler Ansatz. Aber Design so weit hinten und dann das Laufrad vor dem schicken USM Haller Sideboard ablichten - ist dir dein Kind schönes Design nicht wert ?


----------



## dirtsurfer (27. Februar 2020)

nikkfuchs schrieb:


> Cooler Ansatz. Aber Design so weit hinten und dann das Laufrad vor dem schicken USM Haller Sideboard ablichten - ist dir dein Kind schönes Design nicht wert ?


Haha, meine Haller Möbel sind alle von vor dem Kind, da hatte ich noch Geld für beides .
Ich bin mir sicher, es wird meiner Tochter besser gefallen, als mir mein Enduro gefällt.


----------



## Chris_DH (27. Februar 2020)

Wird sicher ein schickes Rad 
Ich würde empfehlen folgende Komponenten direkt in China zu kaufen:

Lenker (Carbon)
Sattelstütze (Carbon)
Vorbau

Bei Sattel und Kurbel bin ich bzw. mein großer absoluter VPACE Fanboy 
Schaltung würde ich ne gebraucht Shimano bei Kleinanzeigen kaufen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (27. Februar 2020)

Ich werde einiges in China bestellen.. der Steuersatz von ZTTO ist sogar schon da.

Sattelstütze Carbon habe ich schon, ev. Wirds auch eine Dropper.

Lenker kommt ev. Der vom Ramones ran, ist Alu von 3ttt - der ist sehr leicht.
Falls neu hätte ich bock auf Einteiler Vorbau/Lenkerkombo.

Pedale ist aktuell schwierig mit Metallpins.. meine Tochter hat seit einem halben Jahr eine Blockade.. wird für den Anfang Plastik.

Kurbel, falls mein Plan aufgehtgekürzte Sram Rival.

Bremse: Vermutlich die Avid Elixir 7 vom Ramones
Trigger: 9x oder 10x XTR
Schlagwerk: XTR oder Saint


----------



## Raininho13 (27. Februar 2020)

Ich würde Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker bei Propain bestellen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (28. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Tips.

Kurbel versuche ich eine zweite Sram Rival aufzutreiben, bzw. ich warte auf eine Antwort. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann gibt es vermutlich eine andere Kurbel für den Mountain Train.

Vorbau + Lenker in Alu würde ich vom Ramones übernehmen, und dann dort was aus der Restekiste verbauen. Das Ramones muss auch die Elixir 7 hergeben, dafür kriegt es eine Elixir 3, und wird dann verkauft.

Oder sonst sowas, aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob das eine schlaue Investition ist: 


			Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
		

Kürzbarkeit und Upsweep müsste ich mir da mal genauer durchstudieren.


----------



## dirtsurfer (15. März 2020)

Endlich wieder mal weitergemacht...
Lenker/Vorbau sind Temporär, ebenso die Schläuche in den Rädern.


----------



## Chillischote (16. März 2020)

schaut schon recht fett aus...
sind das Rocket Ron in 20x2,25?
darf ich fragen wie breit (in mm) die werden? und was die im Real-Life wiegen?

hab bisschen Angst, dass ich mit 20x2,6 etwas hoch gegriffen hab ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (16. März 2020)

Danke!
Ja, sind Rocket Ron in 20x2.25 - hinten geht nicht mehr rein... sind schon so eher knapp, diese "Gummifäden" von der Produktion kommen am Rahmen an.

Gewicht kann ich nachreichen, wenn das TL-Zeug da ist, und die Reifen runter müssen.


----------



## ernmar (4. April 2020)

Was für einen Steuersatz hast du denn verbaut? Also welche Einbaumaße?


----------



## dirtsurfer (4. April 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Was für einen Steuersatz hast du denn verbaut? Also welche Einbaumaße?


ZS44 oben und unten.
Konkret diesen: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32900783001.html

Jetzt warte ich immernoch auf das Tretlager, darum gab es hier lange kein Update. Hintere Bremsleitung habe ich auch noch ein Problem, aber da mache ich sonst eine Temporär-Bremse drann.


----------



## ernmar (4. April 2020)

super vielen Dank. Weißt du zufällig auch welchen Scheibenbremsendurchmesser vorne und hinten ohne Adapter gefahren werden können? Ich habe das gleiche Rahmenset aber in der Beschreibung steht nur max 160. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob die Aufnahmen schon für 160mm sind am Rahmen und der Gabel.


----------



## ernmar (4. April 2020)

und noch eine dummer Frage: In der Beschreibung auf der ebay Seite steht Einbaubreite Hinterrad: 130 mm aber wenn ich messe ist der Abstand der beiden Kettenstreben 135mm. Welche Nabe musst das jetzt rein?


----------



## dirtsurfer (5. April 2020)

In dem Ebay Angebot stand 130mm, das ist falsch, es ist wie du gemessen hast 135mm.
Diskaufnahme Vo + Hi ist PM160, also 160mm Scheibe ohne Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (5. April 2020)

perfekt, vielen Dank. Dann kann es jetzt losgehen =)


----------



## dirtsurfer (5. April 2020)

Bei mir auch, Tretlager lag gestern im Briefkasten


----------



## dirtsurfer (9. April 2020)

Tretlager:




Weg nach Hause:




Gefahren wurde es noch nicht, und fertig ist es auch nicht, warte auf die Bremsleitung, und das Tubeless Material (Deshalb die Temporär-Bremse):


----------



## dirtsurfer (10. April 2020)

So, habe oben mal die Teile ergänzt. Die aktuelle HR-Bremse ist ein Juicy Geber mit Formula C1 Zange. Sobald die farbigen Leitungen da sind, wird da noch nachgebessert.. Aber vor allem hoffe ich, dass meine Tochter mal eine Runde damit dreht, aktuell ist es noch etwas lang.

Muss hier noch eingestehen, dass der Aufbau glaub nicht so spannend war, und ich zu wenig dokumentiert habe.. irgendwie war das ja nur zusammenschrauben. Hoffe habe niemanden gelangweilt 

Versuche die Kurbelkürzung noch zu dokumentieren, aber weiss nicht mehr, wie ich die aktuell verbaute Sram Rival eingespannt hatte.. Sobald ich das wieder rausgefunden habe, gibts einen Kurbelkürzbericht.


----------



## Tich (21. Juni 2020)

Sehr schöner Aufbau, insbesondere die Laufräder find ich cool!
Bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines Supurb Bo20 für meine beiden Söhne. Soweit ist bislang alles original, ein bisschen Tuning darf aber schon sein.
Insbesondere die Reifen möchte ich tauschen, sobald es in anspruchsvolleres Terrain geht. Wie schlagen sich die Rocket Ron so? Bin bzgl des Speed Gummis etwas skeptisch, dafür sind sie schön leicht.
Vee Tire hätte sonst noch den https://www.veetireco.de/en/crown-gem-20.html und https://www.veetireco.de/en/flow-snap-20-x-2-40.html, wenn's etwas mehr abfahrtslastig sein soll. Gibt's sonst noch interessante Kandidaten?

Auch deine Meinung zum EC90 Sattel fände ich spannend. Der aktuell verbaute ist zwar hochwertig und schön, aber etwas lang, was auf und Abstieg erschwert.


----------



## dirtsurfer (21. Juni 2020)

Danke!

Der Ron ist gut, und von der Breite her hinten das Maximum das reinpasst.
Leider nach wie vor mit Schlauch, da nie das TL-Material angekommen ist..
Die leichte Karkasse sollte bei dem Fahrergewicht kein Thema sein.

Crown Gem in 20x2.25 ist glaub kein Faltreifen.. !? Hatte meine Tochter als Faltreifen am 16er, tubeless montiert, aber einer hatte recht geeiert, produktionsfehler in der Preisklasse, etwas doof.

Mit dem EC90 Sattel ist meine Tochter sehr happy. Sie hatte am 16er einen gekürzten Fake Tioga Spyder, und der war ihr immer zu hart. Lustigerweise am 12" Laufrad war derselbe Sattel kein Problem.


----------



## Supernova (26. Juni 2020)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Tretlager:



Wie passt das mit der BB30 Rennradkurbel? Die Achsen der BSA30 kompatiblen Kurbel( RF, Rotor) sind doch länger und die Lager weiter draußen als bei BB/PF30?!
Oder habe ich da was falsch im Kopf?


----------



## dirtsurfer (26. Juni 2020)

@Supernova Das passt 1a, rein rechnerisch (mit den ZTTO Angaben) ist die Welle der Kurbel genau richtig, praktisch habe ich ca. 1mm Axialspiel (danke für den Reminder  ). Werde da einen O-Ring auf die Welle machen, das habe ich beim Trek Mountain Train auch so gemacht.


----------

